# clé wep sur live box orange et psp



## naas (20 Février 2007)

tout le monde

j'ai mon filleul qui me demande "parrain tu as la cl&#233; wep pour ma psp" ?

boooooon.... :rateau:

donc il veut connecter sa psp sur le net via le wifi de la livebox d'orange.

Sachant que je n'ai pas acc&#232;s &#224; l'ordinateur en question et que ses parents sont... bref passons  

Est ce qu'un gentil membre du forum pourrais me pondre un pas &#224; pas pour un gamin de 12 ans afin d'aller dans le gestionnaire de la borne wifi d'orange et de trouver la cl&#233; wep.

je pr&#233;cise afin d'aggraver mon cas qu'il est sur... pc :rose:

sur orange je n'ai pas trouv&#233; mieux que cette page


----------



## richard-deux (20 Février 2007)

La clé Wep est indiquée sous la Livebox ou sur l'enveloppe d'installation sous le nom "clé de sécurité Wifi".
Il s'agit d'une suite de chiffres et de lettres (26 je crois).


----------



## naas (20 Février 2007)

merci de l'info je lui demande de regarder


----------



## naas (28 Février 2007)

je continue les investigations, mon filleul ayant pass&#233; l'&#233;tape cl&#233; wep nous passons &#224; la suivante  
il a maintenant apparemment besoin de configurer le pare feu, mais je ne trouve pas quels ports la psp utilise est ce que cela d&#233;pends des jeux ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

Il faut appuyer sur le bouton d'association de la livebox avant de rentrer la clef 

Ce bouton est sur les livebox inventel derriere et marqué d'un 1 
Sur les livebox sagem c'est un petit pipion a gauche ou a droite a l'extremité sous la livebox, dans le doute appuie sur les 2 et rentre ensuite la clef wep, ça va marcher.


----------



## naas (28 Février 2007)

et cot&#233; pc est ce que cela risque de perturber quelque chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

Rien lol

Le bouton d'association est là pour éviter qu'on te pirate car l'autorisation sur le réseau est fait de manière manuelle mais aussi informatique avec la clef ^^


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

http://www.orange.fr/bin/frame.cgi?u=http://assistance.orange.fr/1101.php

Tiens regarde là c'est expliqué


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

Alors ça donne quoi ?


----------



## naas (28 Février 2007)

je ne suis pas avec lui, je vais donc lui envoyer ce que tu m'as donn&#233; via un courriel et il le fera demain (&#224; cette heure ci il doit dormir, il y 12 ans  )
merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

De rien si je peux aider un ancien


----------



## naas (28 Février 2007)

bah en psp je suis un plus que d&#233;butant :bebe:


----------



## mayk (16 Février 2008)

g chaircher sur ma live box la clé wep et ya rien  
vous pouvez m'édé svp


----------



## naas (16 Février 2008)

Et en français ?


----------



## Angedu30 (5 Janvier 2010)

Salut, j'ai un probleme pour connecter ma psp go a internet et c'est hyper énervant 
En fait, quand je vais dans "parametre reseau", je vais dans "scan", puis ils me demandent la cles WEP. Jusque là tout va bien sauf que apres ils me demandent tout et n'importe quoi mais je met tout en automatique. Et a la fin, quand je fais "tester connection" ca cherche et au final ca ne marche pas. Sachant que mon ordinateur portable fonctionne avec Vista, et que j'ai une livebox et que pour la cles WEP j'ai mis la cles de sécurité qui est inscrite au dos de ma livebox. Si quelqu'un pouvais m'aider ce serai vraiment simpa parce que je galère vraiment. Merci d'avance !!


----------



## naas (5 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue.
Tu es sur un forum mac donc l'aide sous vista, ce n'est pas le meilleur endroit 
As tu mis ta livebox en association ?


----------



## Angedu30 (6 Janvier 2010)

Ce qui veut dire?! :rateau:


----------



## naas (6 Janvier 2010)

appuyé sur le bouton de la livebox


----------



## Angedu30 (6 Janvier 2010)

C'est le bouton ou il y a écrit wifi dessus non? Non parce que si c'est ça je l'ai fais avant de taper la cles et ça n'a pas marché a la fin. Par contre ça a peut-etre pas marché parce qu'ils me demandent d'autres codes comme l'adresse IP, la configuration du DNS, si je veux utiliser un serveur proxy... Et ca je sais pas ce que je dois faire avec


----------



## naas (6 Janvier 2010)

quelle version de livebox ?


----------



## Angedu30 (7 Janvier 2010)

Ben je sais pas ca fait 1an que je l'ai donc elle est rescente.


----------



## manfreds (3 Mars 2011)

mais pour l'introduir comment faire mettre les majuscules et espacer ou alors...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h36 ----------

on me dit non-corcordance de la clé de securité pourtant c'est elle qui est sur le bas de la livebox


----------



## naas (7 Mars 2011)

manfreds a dit:


> mais pour l'introduir comment faire mettre les majuscules et espacer ou alors...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h36 ----------
> 
> on me dit non-corcordance de la clé de securité pourtant c'est elle qui est sur le bas de la livebox



Un joli déterrage de post comme on en voit de temps en temps, avec une orto_gaffes plus que douteuse. 

et alors c'est quoi la question


----------

